# froschlaich, weisse punkte, krank ?



## semigomez (8. Apr. 2010)

Hallo Leute !
In meinem Teich hat ein Grasfroschpärchen abgelaicht.
Die schwarzen Punkte in der Gallerthülle haben alle einen kleinen weissen Fleck.
Bedeutet dies, das sie nicht befruchtet oder krank sind (hab mal soetwas gehört)?
Einen sonnigen Tag    Stefan


----------



## Echinopsis (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: froschlaich, weisse punkte, krank ?*

Hallo Stefan,

hat sich der Laich mittlererweile weiterentwickelt? Ist ja schon über ein Monat vergangen...
Ansonsten bitte ein Foto einstellen bei solchen Fällen! Das hilft uns um einiges weiter 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------

